# Snow Chains



## sherpa (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everybody. 

I have a '91 Swift Kon Tiki and would like to get some suitable snow chains. Anybody got any advice.


----------



## Nosha (Dec 12, 2007)

How about studded tyres??? Chains look like a LOT of hassle to fit... or is it me?


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 13, 2007)

*chains*

Hi, the only places that I can think that you need chains are norway and lapland, After just returning from norway I would never waste my time and money going again, Total dump. Anyway you can pick up snow chains there for around the same price as in the UK. We never used them, but then again turned off into sweden after tromhelm, Sweden is a much nicer place along with denmark.
also remember that chains weigh alot, so maybe worth only getting them if needed. terry


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 13, 2007)

In Austria and I believe some other alpine countries, you are required by law to carry snow chains or use special tyres on certain roads from November to March. Not sure of exact dates or if this applies to all vehicles, but I'm sure it applies to coaches and commercials.


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 13, 2007)

*chains*

Well we find out new things all the time,Is this all regions and roads, when through last year on the motorway to italy and did not need chains. Only place I HAVE EVER USED THEM WAS IN SPAIN in 2006, in the end pulled over and parked up as chains kill the tires. But if its the law its the law, have a look in germany, most things re motorhomes are cost less there.
terry


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 14, 2007)

*chains*

Hi G, Yes things are getting more big brother each time we travel there are more and more laws. As stated the only time I put on the chains was in spain, But boy the Hymer did not like them, so we parked up for two days on the road side along with the HGV,s and ended up with 4 drivers from the UK and 1 spanish policeman all drinking cups of tea and watching dvd,s. The HGV drivers had to stop in the middle of no where and had nothing to eat or drink, and the policeman was just so cold from standing around that I just had to call him over.
But as state we are always finding out new things. terry


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 14, 2007)

***** said:


> This applies to most Alpine countries and Germany where different tyres are used for Summer and Winter.
> If you do not carry snow chains you risk a fine!
> But putting them on!!! that's another story!!! Time to park up I think!!



Putting them on! Yes that can be fun. If you do get some have a practise with them before you have to use them. They can be useful for getting off muddy fields as well


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 15, 2007)

*in answer*

Hi, we had to stop about 60 miles from france in the middle of nowhere due to the police crossing the roads, after 1 day and a night we could push on a bit if we had chains, But after driving past a number of HGV,s that had slipped off the road we pulled in along with all the others and waited 2 days until the roads opened, it was a real pain, lucky we had lots of gas for the heating and cooking etc.
OK, Norway, are plan was to see denmark then drive into sweden and then drive across the lower part into norway then back into sweden at the top half. We made it in oslo, Well Oslo is a very expensive dump, the waterfront what there is of it is OK, but most of it is taken up with a ferrie port, think of s/hampton but a lot smaller and thats oslo. We could not find the local motorhome site so went to one just outside, it was full of newcomers as they are called and signs about thiefs. it was a dark depressing place, we did see the longships which was interesting. We then moved on further north, we found the food uninteresting, most came out of cans or packets, there was a lot of industrie in view all the time, and the people had an edge to them (unless they had their hand out for money) It was very much the same single lane roads and was just so boring, Its very hard to explain, I think we both had ideas of great views better then scotland, But it was just a big let down, We got to tromhelm and due to silly no packing signs all over the place we moved into sweden that day, O joy to be in a place when people say hello back to you, and one does not need to check the bank account when before having a meal. We plan to go back to denmark for the fly fishing £11 for the year on all waters and sweden just to enjoy the place again, Norway never again. terry


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 15, 2007)

*norway*

Hi G. For me norway was a total lost and waste of time. Sweden was great, with some great people and thinks to see and do,Denmark was nice, I went for the sea bass fishing, some of the best in the world, and had a great time. there is also a viking ship to see in denmark and I don,t know if you are interested but the Vasa ship in stockholm is a must and stockholm itseft is just a great place to be, depending on what time of year you are planning to go, there is a camp site in stockholm itseft which is open only in the summer and you can walk in. We had to camp just outside and used the quad to get in and around the city, lots to see and enjoy, can,t wait to go back. terry


----------



## sea lion (Dec 15, 2007)

I just bought some off ebay for about £25, to fit my 98 Boxer. They have come down in price a lot.

Useful for winter emergencies and may also be helpful for getting stuck in a muddy field.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 15, 2007)

I have never used snow chains but reading with interest about thier use. Would I be correct in thinking that the general consensus would be that they are fine for getting you out of trouble, but if you are in a safe spot and couldn't move on with out using them, you are better off staying put.

 i.e. don't use them to get yourself into trouble.


----------

